# Aqua soil Vs Eco-Complete



## fcastro16

I would like to start a planted aquarium.
All I got left to buy is the substrate so please help me out by telling me which is better. Or tell me what I need to knwo about these two substrates.

I know aquasoil releases ammonia at first.


----------



## erijnal

If you're new to this, I think Eco-complete would be the better choice.

Aquasoil certainly grows plants better, but I've found that you can get away with not fertilizing for the first 6-12 months. Eco-complete, on the other hand, seems to offer good results when there is a carbon source, as well as fertilization.

IMO, the more hands-on approach of fertilizing your tank from the get-go will serve as a valuable experience later on when you set up more tanks. Then, when you use richer substrates such as Aquasoil, you can diagnose nutrient deficiencies and dose accordingly as the substrate loses steam.


----------



## bgzbgz

I like eco complete because its black. Or at least the old one was.


----------



## fcastro16

damn. but i like aqua soul amazonia style it looks great. but you guys are saying that eco complete would be better for a newbie lol.


----------



## hoppycalif

If you prefer the looks of the Aquasoil Amazona go ahead and use it. Just be sure to do two or three big water changes a week for the first few weeks. After that it will be no more difficult to use than any other substrate. I think you will get the best results if you start fertilizing the water column right from the start, even though the plants might do well with just the nutrients in the Aquasoil. You will make the substrate nutrients last a lot longer by doing that. And, of course, as with any substrate, be sure to plant the tank heavily (a stem plant every square inch!) from the start, to avoid algae problems.


----------



## erijnal

fcastro16, what kind of tank do you think you're eventually going to end up with? If you're thinking about a lot of carpeting plants, then how your substrate looks won't really matter in the end, right?

If you think you'll go for a tank that's not densely planted, then the look of the soil should be a little more important.

I'll admit that doing Eco-complete first was the way I went, which is a pretty big reason I'm advocating it here. I'm sure there are many who started their first tank with Aquasoil and are doing great.


----------



## jazzlvr123

eco is a nice beginner substrate (not to say that advanced aquarists do not use it)

but chances are the longer you are into the hobby your inevitably going to want aquasoil. plats grow faster and healthier in it hands down, given there is some ammonia leaching for the first couple weeks like hoppy said but nothing a few good water changes can't fix.

so I give aquasoil the vote after the great results Ive had with it time and time again


----------



## hoppycalif

jazzlvr123 said:


> eco is a nice beginner substrate (not to say that advanced aquarists do not use it)
> 
> but chances are the longer you are into the hobby your inevitably going to want aquasoil. plats grow faster and healthier in it hands down, given there is some ammonia leaching for the first couple weeks like hoppy said but nothing a few good water changes can't fix.
> 
> so I give aquasoil the vote after the great results Ive had with it time and time again


Seeing your tanks, watching the planting process you use, and noting that you don't do anything out of the ordinary with those tanks, due to the Aquasoil, convinced me that it is not just a "for experienced people only" substrate. You have to learn how best to use any substrate you pick, so you just learn to do a few more water changes with Aquasoil, and go ahead an enjoy it.


----------



## Newt

I havent used Aquasoil or Amazonia but I am tempted except that I have heard you'll need to re-do the substrate about every 2 years as they turn to mud. I dont like eco for several reasons.


----------



## fcastro16

Newt said:


> I havent used Aquasoil or Amazonia but I am tempted except that I have heard you'll need to re-do the substrate about every 2 years as they turn to mud. I dont like eco for several reasons.


is this true?


----------



## 954baby

Thats pretty much true. I've used it a few times and every time I end up changing the substrate after a year and a half or so. I like aquasoil better.


----------

